# What removes Migraines?



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

Anyone else here suffer from migraines?
I get them one or two times a month. Lasting 3-4 days.

What helps?
I sometimes take herbal sleeping pills and usually they work like a charm. Even if I'm just on my first day. Anyone else tried? Sometimes they give an odd rubber band feeling in the head instead of the pain for a while, but the nausea is gone and sensitivity to light isn't as horrible.

Also dark chocolates help some times. And dried fruit. Mm. Dried mango is the best. This only seems to help temporarily though. More on the last day than the other days.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

Prescription migraine pills


----------



## Hermiter (Dec 15, 2013)

taking MSG and other chemicals out of your diet


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I get them sometimes, not often, but every once in a while. My mom also used to get them. From what I've heard prescription pain pills (Vicodin or Tylenol 3) are the only things that really work.

I just deal with it, even though it's agonizing sometimes, because I just don't want to go through all the tests they supposedly give you now. But then I also have white coat syndrome, fear of doctors.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I believe I get them sometimes but I'm not entirely sure because there's a lot of overlap between sinus pain and migraines (and just plain old headaches) in my case.

Excedrin works sometimes but you have to be careful because of the Acetaminophen in it. You're only supposed to take a certain amount in a 24 hour period so if you take the maximum dose and it doesn't work then you're going to be suffering and tempted to take more. 

NyQuil is my catchall med simply because it's fairly gentle and it helps me sleep. When you're miserable, you might as well be asleep. So I'll often start on a headache of any kind with one Excedrin and half the recommended dose of NyQuil. I'll usually top it off with a can of ice cold Diet Pepsi. Adds a little extra caffeine and seems to boost the Acetaminophen. 

If it doesn't knock the headache out in about half an hour, I'll usually start getting drowsy anyway so I'll flop onto the bed and hope I wake up pain free (if still groggy from the NyQuil).


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Hermiter said:


> taking MSG and other chemicals out of your diet


 This might marginally improve your overall health but it's useless for headaches.


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

I've never heard of people having migraines after receiving a lobotomy.

Tramadol works fairly well on migraines.


----------



## Oh Dae su (Nov 21, 2013)

I go through phases quite often of having migraines all day...

I have a caffeine problem, so I tend to drink some caffeine if I start getting a migraine. When I haven't had caffeine in the day, I'll eventually get a migraine. That's personal to my habits though.

I drink a few glasses of water too, turn my screen brightness down to about 25%, take a couple headache pills...I usually just end up lying down for ages with my head in a pillow haha. Honestly they're pretty hard to shift, best to try sleep them off. I've never really found pills to work with the migraines. Headaches pills work wonders for normal headaches*...but migraines are persistent. Sorry you're getting them though, they're crippling. Really screws up anything you planned on doing.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

ibuprofen usually. You should also make sure you're not deficient in essential nutrients and take any processed and artificial garbage out of your diet.


----------



## Hermiter (Dec 15, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> This might marginally improve your overall health but it's useless for headaches.


dont edt my words


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

pregabalin


----------



## Sapphire14 (Mar 11, 2015)

Cool, I've never tried those remedies before but I'll have to give them a go next time! I usually turn to ibuprofin - Nurofen Migraine Pain tablets work like magic for me. 

The cause of a migraine for me is usually due to dehydration. I always make sure I drink at least 2-3 litres of water daily. Eating too many sugary/junky foods can also give you a migraine. I try to eat lots of fruit, veggies and whole grains


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

The French revolutionaries cured many migraines shortly after their 1789 coup in what has come to be known as the Great Terror.


----------



## Jennifer456 (Jul 8, 2014)

i suffer from migraines i would say your best option is to go to the doctor and get a prescription. if you don't want to do that i heard Excedrine migraine works well. or if you want to do something natural i would say try taking vitamin b12.


----------



## fotschi (Feb 25, 2015)

My 'net-friend who gets migraines takes excedrin and doxylamine succinate. I'd guess the doxylamine is just there to make him too tired and spacey to care about the remnants of the headache left after the excedrin. Also those hydrocodone or oxycodone mixed with acetaminophen pills kill all headaches for both me and him if you've got any left over from old prescriptions or something.


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

If they only occur every now and then, why not just take an otc painkiller?

I like to take 400mg ibuprofen when I have a bad headache. If after a few hours it's still lingering, I'll take another 400mg... That and abstain from strenuous physical activity for a little bit and drink water or a sports drink.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Taking caffeine with an analgesic will prevent them.


----------



## villadb (Dec 30, 2012)

I went to the doctor about my migraines and she prescribed me Migralieve tablets which are a mixture of paracetamol, codeine and anti-sickness stuff (they're available over the counter as well in the UK). I've only taken them once but it took a lot of edge off the pain, and I just rested up until I felt better. I find sleep is the best cure, though it's not always practical if you're working and don't want to to take sick time. Luckily mine don't tend to last several days, the longest for me was two days.

I've cut out a lot of my coffee intake, I think it makes me pee a lot which then leaves me dehydrated, which then causes headaches and sometimes migraines.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Excedrin helps me. Its an over the counter drug.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Hermiter said:


> taking MSG and other chemicals out of your diet


Okay, by all means remove MSG from your diet. Enjoy starving.

It's naturally occurring.

_Staff Edit_


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

I find that if I take some Excedrin Migraine the minute I detect one coming one (whenever I get the pre-migraine aura, or in the absence of the aura, the moment I feel the pain), I can usually nip it in the bud. If I don't catch it in time, though, all I can do is take my Excedrin and my sleeping pill, draw all the shades (migraines are one of the reasons I installed blackout curtains), turn out the lights, lie down, put a pillow over my head, and hope that I can "sleep it off". Of course, this isn't practical while I'm at work, so I make sure that I have some Excedrin in my pill box at all times, just in case.

I don't get migraines nearly as often as I used to, though. Perhaps it's because I've become more mindful of what I eat -- certain foods (such as foods containing gluten, highly processed foods, and foods high in sugar) do have the tendency to trigger my headaches, whereas sticking with whole, healthy foods (vegetables, fruits, legumes, certain nuts and seeds, etc.) seems to keep them at bay. I've also been taking a B-Complex each morning, and that seems to help. Also important is staying hydrated -- dehydration absolutely can trigger a migraine for me.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Not 4 advil apparently. It's been so long that I don't even remember what I used to do to get rid of them. I think my mom had like some intense medication she'd let me use. One of these days my kidneys are gonna just give out. 

Used to get migraines like once a month. With the more recent ones my vision has started getting all ****ed up and I barf all day. My mom used to get them a lot too. Hers got so bad, though, that her doctor prescribed her some kind of shot for it.


----------



## burningpile (Feb 14, 2014)

Try using a lemon. Cut it in half an put on your head.


----------



## whwt (Mar 19, 2015)

It really depends on what type of migraine you are having.

I have cluster migraines. I removed alot of things from my diet and my life until we found the trigger. I was low in vitamin D. Apparently that is quite common as a source of migraines.

I take 25,000 IU of Vit. D and 3 generic of Excedrin tablets, and a cup of coffee when one hits


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

I find when I eat healthy and drink a lot of water, I don't get headaches.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Concentrated chamomile tea. Like 4 tea bags worth until it's very dark in color. Chamomile is a natural anti-inflammitory.


----------



## michelleburger (Jun 10, 2015)

Consult your doctor. Depending on the severity and frequency of your headaches, he will design a treatment course for you which includes either preventive or pain-relieving medications. You need watch your daily routine to know what triggers your headache. There may be certain foods and drinks that are responsible for migraine and chocolate is believed to be one among them.


----------



## Xisha (Apr 19, 2015)

I keep skimming past and reading this as what removes immigrants. Did not sleep enough last night.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

WillYouStopDave said:


> This might marginally improve your overall health but it's useless for headaches.


i sufferd extremely frequent migraines all my life, going around with like 3/4 of my vision just flickering on and off, then they completely stopped when i cleaned up my diet. *magic*


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

michelleburger said:


> Consult your doctor. Depending on the severity and frequency of your headaches, he will design a treatment course for you which includes either preventive or pain-relieving medications. You need watch your daily routine to know what triggers your headache. There may be certain foods and drinks that are responsible for migraine and chocolate is believed to be one among them.


Oh, I have talked to my doctor. He didn't give me much to work on, but he told me that I can still use over the counter painkillers since they still work. But I get really nauceus.
During all my years with a migraine I've noticed certain things seem to help, no added side effects.
Leeche juice and dried mango, help remove the dizziness. Herbal sleep meds help remove the pain. For me.
I was originally just wondering if others had similar experiences. I just really suck at wording myself.

I know my triggers.
Lack of sleep, Hormones and sudden stress. None of those are things I can control.


----------



## SickAndTiredofSA (Mar 31, 2015)

Prescription migraine pills and butterbur Extract 75 mg 60 Caps

http://www.amazon.com/Butterbur-Ext...pebp=1434822370986&perid=0X2X526A4M4GTP0T4GYA


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

Did you try triptans?


They are not compatible with antidepressants though...


----------



## Dan1987 (May 26, 2015)

Normally sleep helps mine, but mine are probably not as bad as some peoples, although I did have one a few months back and woke up to be sick 3 times with it, but normally sleep does the trick. I have taken a tablet called Syndol which is a headache relief and they are pretty good although they contain codeine which can make them addictive.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I take a prescription drug called Imigran (Sumatriptan Succinate). It needs to be taken at the start of the migraine ( I usually take it when I'm getting the aura) and then it will usually stop any pain from starting. They're very good.

I've also noticed that when I take my other meds (especially Sodium Valproate - Epilim, which is used to control epileptic seizures but for me is to control mania due to bipolar) - I never seem to get them at all. I guess the "electrical activity" in the brain is cut down enough to stop them.


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

I had a migraine attack yesterday and I think it was triggered by food I ate day before - a certain Chinese chive (dunno what it's called in English) that has strong a strong aroma... Yeah think that's the culprit:laugh: I took some paracetamols and went to sleep. Woke up feeling much better today. So yeah sleep is the best thing.


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

don said:


> I take a prescription drug called Imigran (Sumatriptan Succinate). It needs to be taken at the start of the migraine ( I usually take it when I'm getting the aura) and then it will usually stop any pain from starting. They're very good.
> 
> .


Yes, that's triptans. I take rizatriptans (maxalt-lyo). That's the only drug that ever fixed my migraines apart from cortizone. Very efficient when you take them early enough. But they are apparently not compatible with antidepressants so I don't know if OP could take them.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

thedevilsblood said:


> Yes, that's triptans. I take rizatriptans (maxalt-lyo). That's the only drug that ever fixed my migraines apart from cortizone. Very efficient when you take them early enough. But they are apparently not compatible with antidepressants so I don't know if OP could take them.


I take Cipralex (Citalopram) which is an anti-depressant as well. It doesn't seem to have any interactions with the Imigran. I take both sometimes.


----------



## LeviiStar (Jul 13, 2015)

From experience what helps me is Ibuprofen as it (as far as I know) reduces inflammation and helps with blood vessel constriction. Coupled with a restriction from screens (phone/tablet/TV), laying down in a completely dark room and listening to a quiet audiobook and my migraines generally subside within 1-2 hours.


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

beta blockers are good for treating migraines. they have the bonus effect of quelling physical SA symptoms too


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Skeletra said:


> Also dark chocolates help some times.


Interesting, dark chocolate causes migraines for me.


----------

